# Mouse in KDE 3.5



## Lego (Nov 28, 2008)

ok so, I got frustrated and downloaded disc 2 and 3.  did a complete install again.  installed KDE.  Still don't have my net working but i'll figure that out; KDE tells me that my sound isn't working either again, not the priority.  But first I would like to get my mouse working in KDE.  

When I did the sysinstall again.  I configured the mouse, and it works! ....in the console mode (terminal i guess you call it). but when i boot up kde my mouse doesn't work anymore.

Its a Logitec wireless mouse keyboard combo (1 usb plug 1 green serial for the mouse serial port.  I don't use the keyboard but I do use the mouse.  why does it only work in the terminal??

its set for Bus mouse, serial, pnp (the top one) for type and its set on com1 for the port.  and like i said it works in the terminal were as all the other setting don't allow it to work in the terminal.  or is there special setting i need to setup for kde?


----------



## Djn (Nov 28, 2008)

I take it you mean X in general when you say KDE.
Anyway - if you look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, do you have a section like this?

```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
```

And if you do, what does _ls -l /dev/sysmouse_ say?

Also - do you use the USB connector for the mouse?
If you do, it might be best to just remove all mentions of moused in /etc/rc.conf , since it should be autodetected at boot anyway. 

Oh, and try disconnecting and reconnecting the mouse while in X - sometimes that fixes things.


----------



## Lego (Nov 28, 2008)

Djn said:
			
		

> I take it you mean X in general when you say KDE.



No I mean in KDE; like in the desktop with the login screen and the clock in the bottom right... like windows. system and stuff in the top right.  (KDM from the console then it loads). maybe im using the wrong term but when i type startx is starts Xorg, when i type KDM it start KDE 3.5. im talking KDE. either way.

yes, its a usb mouse... it is a combo (mouse/keyboard) with both... a serial mouse plug and a usb plug...

I have no files in the X11 folder :S.  Its empty. weird. but Xorg starts with startx.  

ls -l /dev/sysmouse  returns this:
crw------ 1 root wheel 0, 13 Nov 28 13:17 /dev/sysmouse


----------



## Lego (Nov 28, 2008)

I would also like to add that when xorg starts i have no mouse aswell.  and when i use Ctrl + Alt + Backspace to leave xorg or KDE i get a flashing thin line across the top and thats it! it crashes..


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2008)

Lego said:
			
		

> I have no files in the X11 folder :S.  Its empty. weird. but Xorg starts with startx.


Yes, it tries to use 'sensible' settings if it can't find a config file. 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html


----------



## Lego (Nov 28, 2008)

i've been to that page. its for setting up xorg. i don't need that i want to fix my mouse and use KDE.


----------



## Andrius (Nov 28, 2008)

Lego said:
			
		

> when i type startx is starts Xorg



Let me guess, the mouse doesn't work there, does it?

If you want your mouse to work in kde, then get it to work in Xorg, at least try doing the stuff handbook says you to do.
Something like Xorg -configure can help.


----------



## Lego (Nov 28, 2008)

I see, so setting up the mouse in xorg will fix it in KDE?

my mouse has been set in the sysinstall. and works. it just doesn't work when i boot xorg or kde.


----------



## Andrius (Nov 28, 2008)

Well it should, I see no reason it would not work if it works in Xorg.


----------



## caesius (Nov 28, 2008)

Lego said:
			
		

> I see, so setting up the mouse in xorg will fix it in KDE?



X handles the mouse/keyboard and things like that. KDE is "on top" of this handles/draws the stuff you look at and use (kwin, kicker etc)

That's being very loose with definitions but you get the idea...


----------



## Lego (Nov 28, 2008)

Andrius said:
			
		

> Well it should, I see no reason it would not work if it works in Xorg.



It doesn't it works when I boot the computer and am in the terminal before i boot xorg or kde, it stops working when i boot to xorg or kde.


----------



## Andrius (Nov 28, 2008)

I had similar problem (mouse worked in console, but not in Xorg) with bad xorg.conf. Command "X -configure" gave me a usable configuration file that fixes mouse problems.


----------



## Lego (Nov 28, 2008)

Andrius said:
			
		

> I had similar problem (mouse worked in console, but not in Xorg) with bad xorg.conf. Command "X -configure" gave me a usable configuration file that fixes mouse problems.



Ok typed that and it detected a mouse and stuff. then put startx....

now my computer has been sitting with a small white line across the top of the monitor and the rest all black , but my hdd light is going mad??  the same like that i get when i try and control alt backspace to exit xorg or kde...

ADDED:

I ran it like the X11 config page says:

Xorg -config xorg.config.new
and x just crashes.


----------



## Lego (Nov 28, 2008)

ok KDE still boots but it takes a darn long time now......still no mouse.

ADDED:

Ok startX and kdm both boot normal now.. speed wise... but i still have no mouse, i went back into the sysinstall. and tried setting it again. whats weird is no matter what combination of setting I use, it doesn't work from the sysinstall, but when im in the console it works. but when i boot to x or kde it stops again?  what the heck am I doing wrong.  man, no mouse, no net, no sound.. LOL wow Im on a roll 

Forgot No USB!  LOL


----------



## Lego (Nov 29, 2008)

SUCCESS!! MANY THANKS! TO EVERONE!  sorry about the caps  Im just happy, 1 down a few more to go!


----------



## cajunman4life (Nov 29, 2008)

Kindly tell us the method you used for fixing your problem, so that others in the future will know


----------



## Djn (Nov 29, 2008)

Quoting the PMs behind this: 


			
				Djn said:
			
		

> Lego said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lego (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks again Djn! lol  and yes that is exactly how I got it fixed


----------



## Lego (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks again Djn!  lol Also, This part was not required for me:


> If that works, great; if not you probably need to add moused to the config file.
> run "ee /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and you'll get a text editor.


----------

